# Wood identification



## Todd in PA (Oct 17, 2021)

A very nice person sent me a free box of not-fancy blanks when I first started turning. Today I used one to make some end caps and matching segment. It had “DL” written on it. I checked the wood database and didn’t see any woods resembling it starting with the letter D.  Any ideas?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 18, 2021)

Probably the person who sent it to you didn`t know either . D L may be the initials of whomever he got it from . I occasionally identify pieces that way , even when I know what the wood is . But , the end grain looks like ?


----------



## Todd in PA (Oct 18, 2021)

I think that makes sense of the initials.


----------



## hokie (Oct 18, 2021)

When I saw the blank, it immediately reminded me of east indian rosewood.  Went to check the scientific name and sure enough it's, "Dalbergia latifolia". So, that's my best guess.


----------



## northway (Oct 18, 2021)

I thought rosewood too, bit difficult to tell from a photo but the Wood Database will show you the endgrain.


----------



## egnald (Oct 18, 2021)

My guess is a *D*e-*L*uxe wood cut from a *D*ark *L*og - Regards, *DL   *


----------



## Todd in PA (Oct 19, 2021)

Here is the finished pen for anyone interested.  I was calling it wenge, because that was my best guess. Rosewood seems like it might be right though. That wood database website is pretty kick ass.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 19, 2021)

here is another wood website that can be useful: http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------

